# UN: More than 400 dead in southeast Congo measles outbreak



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)

How can this happen? We are no longer in the Middle Ages. This is the Twenty-First Century where scientists have found vaccines and cures for this. Read more @ UN: More than 400 dead in southeast Congo measles outbreak


----------



## waltky (Jun 21, 2016)

Yellow fever epidemic in the Congo...
*




*
*Congo Declares Yellow Fever Epidemic*
_June 20, 2016 — Three provinces affected, including capital Kinshasa, after health officials confirm 67 cases of the disease, with another 1,000 suspected cases being monitored_


> Democratic Republic of Congo on Monday declared a yellow fever epidemic in three provinces, including the capital Kinshasa, after confirming 67 cases of the disease, with another 1,000 suspected cases being monitored.  Health Minister Felix Kabange said only seven of the proven cases were indigenous to the Central African country, while 58 were imported from Angola, where the outbreak began. A further two cases came from remote forested areas not linked to the current outbreak. Five people in total have died, Kabange added.  "I declare today a localized epidemic of yellow fever in the provinces of Kinshasa, Kongo Central and Kwango," Kabange told a news conference.  Kinshasa is the primary concern for global health officials since it has a densely-packed population of more than 12 million and poor healthcare infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 20, 2016)

Congo vaccinating a million people over the next ten days for yellow fever...




*Democratic Republic of Congo launches yellow fever vaccination drive*
_July 20, 2016 - Democratic Republic of Congo launched a campaign on Wednesday to vaccinate about a million people against yellow fever over the next 10 days in the capital Kinshasa and a nearby province._


> A wider campaign to vaccinate more than 10 million people in the city and along the border with Angola will have to wait at least two more weeks, however, due to shortages of vaccine and syringes.  "Now I am armored. Now I have the blood of a soldier," said Claudy Pindi, who is in his forties, holding up his yellow vaccination card.  Pindi was among the first to be vaccinated in Kinshasa's Kisenso district, where four people are suspected of having died from yellow fever.  Congo's health minister declared a yellow fever epidemic last month after the hemorrhagic virus spread from Angola, where 350 people have died since last December in the worst outbreak in decades.  Congo had registered 1,798 suspected cases of yellow fever as of July 11, according to the World Health Organization (WHO), including 85 deaths believed caused by the disease.
> 
> Only 68 cases have been laboratory confirmed however, due to a technical problem over the last three weeks that hindered the shipping of a chemical used in testing.  Over 100 people queued to be vaccinated on Wednesday under tents set up by health workers on a soccer pitch in Kisenso. Authorities have identified around 80 suspected cases of yellow fever there.  Residents of three health zones in Kwango province, which abuts the Angolan border, will also be vaccinated during the campaign.  "We are very sure we will stop the spread of the virus," said Gedeon Siama, supervising nurse for the Kisenso health zone. "At the community level, the monitoring is very active."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 10, 2017)

Deadly measles outbreak in Romania...




*Measles outbreak in Romania causes 17 deaths*
_Mar 10,`17 -- Thousands of people have caught measles in an ongoing outbreak that has caused 17 deaths in Romania, the health minister said Friday._


> Florian Bodog said that around 3,400 people had contracted the disease since the outbreak began in September 2016. He said the virus was similar to strains found in Hungary or Italy, but couldn't say whether it was the same one.
> 
> Romania has lowered the age for administering the first vaccine dose from the usual 12 months to nine months, recommending all children under 9 are vaccinated.  The European Center for Disease Prevention and Control warned this week that "the likelihood of exportation of measles (from Romania) cases is high."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 20, 2018)

*Measles cases hit record high in Europe...*
*



*
*Measles cases hit record high in Europe*
*20 Aug.`18 -  Cases of measles in Europe have hit a record high, according to the World Health Organization (WHO).  More than 41,000 people have been infected in the first six months of 2018, leading to 37 deaths.*



> *Last year there were 23,927 cases and the year before 5,273. Experts blame this surge in infections on a drop in the number of people being vaccinated.  In England, there have been 807 cases so far this year. The WHO is calling on European countries to take action.  Public Health England say the outbreaks in England are largely due to people who have travelled to areas of mainland Europe that have had outbreaks.  Measles is highly infectious and spreads by droplets in coughs and sneezes.*





> *
> 
> *
> *Measles is a highly infectious viral illness that can be deadly*​
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Aug 21, 2018)

Africa is a shithole--that's how 
no hate here--just facts


----------

